# My Prim Watches



## Biges (Jul 10, 2009)

Behold, my Prim watcher repaired, with new plastic bezels, some with new watch glasses etc.

Well, not all my Prim watches, of course, but some of them.

I consider the topmost version "Ancre Surf" as one of my favourites, because of the metallic dial, which is uncommon in Prim watches.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

nice collection-one with white face on right looks my favourite. Does what it says onthe tin-tells the time clearly.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Biges

Not familiar with the Prim brand - what's the background there ? One on the far left looks good to me.... :thumbsup:

Thanks Neil


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Morning

Just had a look at Prim website, some interesting designs. No offer of printed catalogue or foreign sales agents.....

dobra


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Interesting, never heard of Prim before.


----------



## Biges (Jul 10, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> nice collection-one with white face on right looks my favourite. Does what it says onthe tin-tells the time clearly.


You mean this one?


----------



## Biges (Jul 10, 2009)

Prim is a brand of watches manufactured by the Czechoslovak/Czech Elton HodinÃ¡Å™skÃ¡ company, former subsidiary of Chronotechna.

Established in 1949 Prim/Elton used to be the largest and only Czechoslovak manufacturer of watches, producing more than 13 millions of wrist watches. Nearly all were also sold in Czechoslovakia, practically every person either own one or had owned a Prim wristwatch  They also made some watches for the western customers under Ancre and Meister-Anker brands. They made some good and excellent models, calibre 68 being very solid an reliable. But in 80. they began to lose breath as the entire planned economy and in 90. they lost the ground, could not compete to cheap asia production. Dark times.

Nowadays they manufacture quite expensive watches in small series and by previous order and as dobra pointed out, their website in to very informative, they lack a proper catalogue, generally their marketing is quite inept. Also the concentrate nearly exclusively on the Czech market, which I consider a wrong decision. For example they nearly ignore the Slovak market.

But I don't collect the current production, I'm not that rich and also what good is collecting based only on having enough money? To collect older watches this link. (One GBP = ~30 CZK, one EUR = ~26 CZK)

Check the fan made catalogue here.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations on a fantastic collection of Prims,i have always admired them, the vintage prices seem to have shot up recently.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Biges (Jul 10, 2009)

Russ Cook said:


> Congratulations on a fantastic collection of Prims,i have always admired them, the vintage prices seem to have shot up recently.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Thanks  I don't do not collect the most rare and expensive models like Diplomat or OrlÃ­k. The most expesive watches I bought were Prim Sport 2 automatic (around 117 GBP, 135 EUR) 

Anyway, some more photos to whoever is interested


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice collection.

I keep looking for these from time to time and only find the new super expensive stuff


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> I keep looking for these from time to time and only find the new super expensive stuff


Biges' second link has what appear to be some good value older ones. It would definitely help to be able to read Czechoslovakian though!


----------



## Biges (Jul 10, 2009)

I know Prim watches sometimes appear on eBay but they are quite expensive.

So if anyone is interested, I can buy you one or more on aukro.cz (see the first link here). Just send me a link to what you want and the maximum price, calculate the postage from Czechia to whatever (beware, it can be more expensive to send goods from Czechia to some countries than vice versa) and something extra for my time, not much, you can pay my by PalPay 

For example these. The final price circa 10 euro, the plastic glass can be polished at home.

Or I can dig some of my .... lets say spare watches, but that's just to help a fellow collector, not that I want to make a fortune on it  And I have some NOS original Prim 18mm black leather watch bands for 2 euro a piece.

If you are interested, I can post a photo of these watches in the appropriate trading forum.



Markrlondon said:


> Biges' second link has what appear to be some good value older ones. It would definitely help to be able to read Czechoslovakian though!


I'll make a short dictionary once I stop to being so lazy


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Biges said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > nice collection-one with white face on right looks my favourite. Does what it says onthe tin-tells the time clearly.
> ...


No-its the plain white face without the diver bezel.but all look fine anyway


----------



## Biges (Jul 10, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> No-its the plain white face without the diver bezel.but all look fine anyway


Sorry my mistake. They actually has a slightly warm yellow dial. Soon I shall have one just like this. Or nearly as good. Long history looking for a better dial...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

thank you for that-good looking piece


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice work and collection, any close ups of the 24hr diver at the top,

paul


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

My education continues, yet another watch make I didnt know existed. Nice watches by the way


----------



## Biges (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh great!

For a reason unknown all image links are broken :-/

Here they are again:


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I love informative posts like these. Thanks for sharing the prim information with us Biges and well done on a fantastic collection. Perhaps sometime you can show us some of the popular Prim movements?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we had a member Pavel (odklizec) who collected them but he hasn't been around for over 2 years and I think all his pics have gone.


----------



## tab8511 (Feb 8, 2011)

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/tab8511/

hello can someone tell me how much approximately this pocket watch worth


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

tab8511 said:


> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/tab8511/
> 
> hello can someone tell me how much approximately this pocket watch worth


Firstly welcome to the forum :rltb:

Sorry but we don't do valuations here, any watch is worth simply what someone is prepared to pay for it. You`d be best checking out ebay for similar watches :wink2:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

tab8511 said:


> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/tab8511/
> 
> hello can someone tell me how much approximately this pocket watch worth












there you go and welcome


----------

